# Jumeria Lake Towers map



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

trances, do you have such a map?


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

was thinking use the photos from space but
http://www.gis.gov.ae/
Dubai GIS Center has temporarily suspended the electronic service www.exploredubai.ae


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

still got problems to find bonnington tower plot! contacted both owner and hotel group! didin't get any reply! really pissed off, as all my emails to several companies haven't been replied! 
i contacted ws atkins, bonnington, regency hotel group, dmcc (email-adresses broke), all for nothing! 

maybe sa boy, trances,.... you can find that out, as you guys seem to have special contacts/connections.

btw: only 20 of 69 have officially been lauched yet. any info on the next towers?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i've also contacted project dubai website and today i got a reply!!!! WOW!!!!

but even they couldn't really help us!  but at least we can expect an update!! 

i aksed for plot numbers for bonninton tower and the dmcc towers and this is the reply:


"Thank you for informing us about Bonnington. Its been on our agenda for a little while to add this property to our site. We shall do that as soon as possible along with other useful data.

We are also adding a few other buildings as well. Unfortunately, our concept requires us to gather very cruicial data for users such as yourself from very uncooperative sources. Therefore making it a very difficult task for us. Nevertheless, we always succeed in getting the work done. 

In regards to your query, we hope that you are aware that a section at the end of the "jumeirah lake towers" is sectioned off to the gold and diamond district known as DMCC (Dubai Metals and Commodity Centre) http://www.projectdubai.com/projects.php?prj_id=33&areas=all 
where Al Mas resides.

These buildings are for commercial use only and industry related of course.

The of the buildings so far are in persepective (from Sheikh Zayed Road) on our building's skyline page http://www.projectdubai.com/buildings.php?bld_area=JUMEIRAH LAKE TOWERS

Also take a look at Jumeirah Lake Towers under "projects" http://www.projectdubai.com/projects.php?prj_id=6&type=UNIQUE

Click on the small "main pic" to get a larger view of the master plan.

Thanks for visiting our site, we are in the process of adding many more features to the site such alert systems, newsletters tailored specifically for you, as well as video streams of the various buildings, properties and projects."


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

found plot number of the palladium: C3


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

updated version of jumeirah lake towers plot map!!!!

plot numbers so far:

B1 wind tower 1
B2 lake view
B3 wind tower 2
C1 fortune tower
C3 the palladium
D2 lake terrace
D3 lake city
E1 global lake view
E3 saba tower 1
H1 manchester star tower
H2 concorde tower
I? commodity tower
I? au gold tower
K3 pacific tower
L3 manchester plaza
P1 armada tower 1
P2 armada tower 2
P3 armada tower 3
Q1 saba tower 2
Q3 saba tower 3
R1 al waleed paradise tower
V2 goldcrest views tower

unknown: bonnington tower


dmcc manufacturing complex (red box)


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

thx for update 
still, 50 unannounced towers, WOW! :cheers:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

48 to be exact 
45 if the three dmcc towers will be in jlt!

+ the center tower without plot number!

still undefinable till today!


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

well done dennis ,it looks great. I live around the corner at the lakes so I will take my 4 x 4 over there on thursday and see if there is anything new happening


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

good luck for all of us that you'll find a new one!! 

btw: i suppose you don't have a digicam, right? or can you take pics and upload them?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

thanks to our friend juiced for his great effort!!!! 

he contacted dmcc and got the information that au gold tower and commodity tower will be built on the "i" cluster in jlt!!! but they didn't tell him the exact plots! 

anyway - this is great news!!!

almas will not be located in jlt directly, but somewhere next to it!


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

Which tower looks the most ugly on the JLT listed so far ? Any views anyone ?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

arfie said:


> Which tower looks the most ugly on the JLT listed so far ? Any views anyone ?


lake city us the only one that looks ugly!


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

you like the rest of them ?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

arfie said:


> you like the rest of them ?


yes, all the other towers deserve to be built!


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

What about the Manchester properties. The star tower in particular ?


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

oh come on


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

whats that meant to mean DAZZ ?


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

don't tease dubai-lover for asking same questions over again


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

more posted very good


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

not big enough at all
but its most likey all i can afford 
have to suit all price ranges


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

Is there anyone interested in 650 sq. ft. one bedroom appartment at Jumairah lake for a price of AED 450,000.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

compared to german prices it's a donation!!!
for one person i'd say it's a good thing


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

Shaheen said:


> Is there anyone interested in 650 sq. ft. one bedroom appartment at Jumairah lake


I'm very interested! 

but is it a problem that I have no money?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2004)

I will soon past my expected tower for the first time here, I will be happy to receive the comments before starting the construction.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

Shaheen said:


> I will soon past my expected tower for the first time here, I will be happy to receive the comments before starting the construction.


what are you talking about? i don't understand what you mean. explain please!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2004)

What do you wana know exactly


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

check post #51 onwards. you said you wanted to build a tower! huh?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2004)

lol, I thought you wana know somthing


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

now do you build a tower or what does this statement mean?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

It seams, yes, he's talking about building a tower overthere.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2004)

Yes and soon inshalla I will past its image in a new thread in order to receive your suggestion and ideas before the finalizing it.


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

sounds great Shaheen


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2004)

Let me receive from all of you so that we can make somthing unique


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)




----------

